# The Flash Bracket? Do they really matter anymore?



## RLPhoto (Jun 6, 2012)

I was talking to a fellow photographer who works weddings all the time. We were discussing on-camera flash and he spoke of always using a flash bracket for on camera.

I've seen them before, those large hulking contraptions that some photogs carry around on a wedding. Is it really necessary though anymore? I think one of those would slow me down but if the benefits are really worth the hassle i'd might look into it.

Supposedly, it will remove the horrid side-shadow when shot in portrait orientation but why not just use a TTL cable and hold the flash in proper orientation rather than carry a bulky and heavy bracket? Or just bounce?

Dunno, It was interesting enough to want some opinions on brackets.


----------



## danjwark (Jun 6, 2012)

I think the flash bracket is still very useful. The trouble with the E-TTL cord is that you end up needing a third hand to hold the flash. The bracket I use is quite simple to flip over to portrait mode and the shadow improvements are huge - saves a ton of PP.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 6, 2012)

danjwark said:


> I think the flash bracket is still very useful. The trouble with the E-TTL cord is that you end up needing a third hand to hold the flash. The bracket I use is quite simple to flip over to portrait mode and the shadow improvements are huge - saves a ton of PP.



Interesting, Where does the third hand come into play though?

One hand holding camera in portrait orientation.

One Hand holdling flash high.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 6, 2012)

I remember the metz hammerheads well, they date from a time when AA's couldn't hold as much of a charge and things like nicads were the best we could hope for. 

I liked the stability of them, there wasn't IS in those days either...

I generally OC cable or wireless flash these days, but I still have a flash grip which occassionally gets a run out for video.

Canon did do an A-TTL hammerhead which I believe can be used manually with E-TTL cameras, but the speedlite form is just what folks prefer these days.


----------



## danjwark (Jun 6, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> danjwark said:
> 
> 
> > I think the flash bracket is still very useful. The trouble with the E-TTL cord is that you end up needing a third hand to hold the flash. The bracket I use is quite simple to flip over to portrait mode and the shadow improvements are huge - saves a ton of PP.
> ...



For me, I like to hold the camera body with two hands - for zoom, focus, and stability. If you want to make any adjustments on the camera, you still have the flash in your left hand making it a bit tricky. I tried doing a portrait shoot with just the E-TTL cord and it drove me nuts. Bought the bracket the next day and never looked back!


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jun 6, 2012)

I use them all the time at the clubs I am at. No red eyes and an even spread of light in portrait and landscape. I use 580exII or 600ex rt. @rayvaldez360


----------



## KitsVancouver (Jun 6, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I was talking to a fellow photographer who works weddings all the time. We were discussing on-camera flash and he spoke of always using a flash bracket for on camera.
> 
> I've seen them before, those large hulking contraptions that some photogs carry around on a wedding. Is it really necessary though anymore? I think one of those would slow me down but if the benefits are really worth the hassle i'd might look into it.
> 
> ...



If you have a bracket that can easily flip from landscape to portrait and then back, a bracket is awesome for shadows. At many locations, bounce is simply not an option because you're either too far from a wall or ceiling, the ceiling is black or colored.


----------



## knkedlaya (Jun 6, 2012)

Never used flash bracket for portraits so far, but I use it extensively for my macro work!!! I just cant balance the camera in one hand and flash in the other.

Naveena


----------



## Taemobig (Jun 6, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Supposedly, it will remove the horrid side-shadow when shot in portrait orientation but why not just use a TTL cable and hold the flash in proper orientation rather than carry a bulky and heavy bracket? Or just bounce?
> 
> Dunno, It was interesting enough to want some opinions on brackets.



For a wedding shoot, I tried using a 580ex with an off shoe cord on my left hand and a 5d mk2 with a 24-70 on my right hand. It was a HUGE pain in the ass to zoom in/out while holding the flash. And after about 3 hours, my wrist that was holding the camera started to hurt. Needless to say, I should have used a flash bracket.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 6, 2012)

This is good stuff. I Might look into one, What bracket is lightweight and can easily switch orientation? I usually carry two cameras on me at all times at a wedding so a lightweight bracket would be appreciated.

Zooming will be a non-issue but I will need a bracket that allows easy lens changes.


----------



## airforceones25 (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't really know anything about bracket or flash photography for that matter. I'm just getting started and my new flash is expect to arrive friday! 

I came across these brackets by ProMediaGear. 

ProMediaGear Boomerang Flash Bracket for DSLR cameras Made In USA

They look kind of trick and seem simple to operate. In all honesty my knowledge is zero though. Lol


----------



## DB (Jun 6, 2012)

I bought one from Amazon (same as one in link below) and it is so light and flimsy that the horizontal bar that mounts to the underside of the camera body actually bends with the weight of my flash (YN-565EX similar to 580EXII), plus the vertical hand grip is hollow plastic - it actual feels like a toy. I don't know who writes their product reviews at B&H, obviously their staff do.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/116630-REG/Hama_HA_6831_Folding_L_Flash_Bracket.html

Methinks a flash bracket would be good, as long as the bracket is a very high quality professional one, perhaps like some of the custom bracket models.

There seems to be a lot of really cheapo ones for sale, can knowledgeable photographers enlighten us all as to which one to buy...


----------



## danjwark (Jun 6, 2012)

I use this one (after removing the annoying strap part and the screws that hold it) and it is very solid and not expensive. http://www.amazon.com/Polaroid-Folding-Bracket-Digital-Cameras/dp/B004LOHEFK
The only downside to it is that the top bar that holds the flash is very smooth and so the flash can rotate - especially if using an OC-3 cord. I put some friction tape (kind of like hockey stick tape) on the top and that solved it. Oh, and it is big enough to hold my gripped 40D.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 6, 2012)

danjwark said:


> The trouble with the E-TTL cord is that you end up needing a third hand to hold the flash.



Do you?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> danjwark said:
> 
> 
> > The trouble with the E-TTL cord is that you end up needing a third hand to hold the flash.
> ...



that kind of reminds me of briansquibb....


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 7, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > danjwark said:
> ...



I have a real man's beard not a 5 oclock shadow ........

I use a Custom Bracket, with mini/flex, no cords


----------



## pbarr86 (Jun 7, 2012)

airforceones25 said:


> I don't really know anything about bracket or flash photography for that matter. I'm just getting started and my new flash is expect to arrive friday!
> 
> I came across these brackets by ProMediaGear.
> 
> ...



I own and love the Boomerang flash bracket from ProMediaGear, I have been using their universal plate but just ordered the custom plate to fit on my 5D MIII battery grip


----------



## markphoto (Jun 7, 2012)

The Wedding Pro Flash Bracket looks promising from Really Right Stuff.

Anyone have this and can provide some feedback?

http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=WPF-QR&type=4&eq=&desc=WPF-QR%3a-Flash-Bracket-with-fixed-mount


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a Custom Brackets Pro M. It was like $379. i have used it for almost a year straight at clubs. It is still sturdy and works fine. I did have to use super glue to seal my Off flash cord because the weight and pressure on the flash will rip the shoe apart over time. My first cord broke in 2 or 3 months and my glued card has been great for over 6 months.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jun 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> danjwark said:
> 
> 
> > The trouble with the E-TTL cord is that you end up needing a third hand to hold the flash.
> ...



That looks like a 5D3 with a st-e3-rt and two 600rt flash units.


----------



## AdamJ (Jun 23, 2012)

This might work.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 8, 2013)

I finally bought this bracket. It's small and compact but does the job.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=invoice&A=details&Q=&sku=464814&is=REG


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 8, 2013)

Daniel Flather said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > danjwark said:
> ...



Or you could be like this guy.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 9, 2013)

How can anybody laugh at a man with the guts to wear (only!) gold y fronts?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 9, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> How can anybody laugh at a man with the guts to wear (only!) gold y fronts?



Who said I'm laughing? It's Burning Man, that's just considered average. However, hauling around that whole getup? And have you seen some of the photos he has produced with that? Wow!


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 10, 2013)

markphoto said:


> The Wedding Pro Flash Bracket looks promising from Really Right Stuff.
> 
> Anyone have this and can provide some feedback?
> 
> http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=WPF-QR&type=4&eq=&desc=WPF-QR%3a-Flash-Bracket-with-fixed-mount



This is the bracket I use. It is very versatile and gets the flash higher in relationship to the lens. I will always try to bounce first. If I can't then I pullout the bracket and shoot direct. I also will also crank up the ISO. A very solid product.


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 10, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I finally bought this bracket. It's small and compact but does the job.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=invoice&A=details&Q=&sku=464814&is=REG



Can I ask why you chose this style? Why lower the flash to the lens rather than raise it?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I finally bought this bracket. It's small and compact but does the job.
> ...



The CB Mini brackets are intended primarily for shooting in portrait orientation, IMO, so the flash is above the lens axis. If one will be switching back and forth from landscape to portrait orientation, an adjustable blacket is a much better choice, IMO. I use one of the RRS ring brackets, personally.


----------



## Dave_NYC (Jan 10, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> This is good stuff. I Might look into one, What bracket is lightweight and can easily switch orientation? I usually carry two cameras on me at all times at a wedding so a lightweight bracket would be appreciated.
> 
> Zooming will be a non-issue but I will need a bracket that allows easy lens changes.



I have this one: http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-233B-Camera-Bracket--Black/dp/B00009R6AV/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357827415&sr=8-1&keywords=manfrotto+flash+bracket. It is height adjustable, and the arm can swivel away from the camera so you can actually change your setup (using both hands - one to hold the arm and change angle/rotation, the other to turn the locking knobs). If you put a quick release plate on the bottom of it, you can also drop the whole thing into a tripod.

I like it for the adjustability and it's decent build quality. 

Only thing with it - if you're say in horizontal orientation... the more you lean the arm away from the body, the harder it becomes to hold (on the same sort of principle that it's easier to hold something close in to your body than to hold it out in front of you with your arms stretched out - well, that and it's over-using supporting muscles in a lopsided way).


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 10, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I finally bought this bracket. It's small and compact but does the job.
> ...



Because I don't want to carry a giant hulking contraption for vertical direct flash. Small, light and fast are key to my shooting style and a huge flash bracket just won't work for me.


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> digital paradise said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Oh I see. Thanks


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 11, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I was talking to a fellow photographer who works weddings all the time. We were discussing on-camera flash and he spoke of always using a flash bracket for on camera.
> 
> I've seen them before, those large hulking contraptions that some photogs carry around on a wedding. Is it really necessary though anymore? I think one of those would slow me down but if the benefits are really worth the hassle i'd might look into it.
> 
> ...



Even though I still use one if there is no where to bounce my flash guru has stopped using them. Todays high ISO capable cameras allow the photographer to bring in much more ambient light therefore less flash is required which greatly reduces the side shadow issue. Of course keeping people away from walls is also a huge factor.

http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-photography-techniques/flash-brackets/

I read an article where someone just stopped shooting portrait style at events. Again high ISO capable cameras allow for better cropping so this person just made portrait shots out of landscape orientation.


----------



## markphoto (Jan 11, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> markphoto said:
> 
> 
> > The Wedding Pro Flash Bracket looks promising from Really Right Stuff.
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I just ordered it and look forward to trying it out.


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 11, 2013)

Let us know what you think when you get it.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have one of the StroboFrame units... been around a while, now the brand is owned by Tiffen. Camera flips under the strobe. I think I will run into clearance trouble putting more stuff in the shoe. Using camera without battery pack helps.

There's a newer more high-tech rotating bracket I have seen... been looking around. I don't like having to step back in a hurry to get room for a vertical in my current lens choice. At some point I'd trample a little old lady and get in trouble. So for now I will take a rotating bracket to events.

jonathan7007

http://www.tiffen.com/displayproduct.html?tablename=stroboframe&itemnum=310-900


----------



## Old Shooter (Jan 18, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I remember the metz hammerheads well, they date from a time when AA's couldn't hold as much of a charge and things like nicads were the best we could hope for.
> 
> I liked the stability of them, there wasn't IS in those days either...
> 
> ...



I have always loved Metz - great quality - and their brackets are very well engineered! I still use their 45 CL-4 with my XSi - and for fill it is gorgeous... I would love to use it with my 5DIII - but Metz hasn't engineered their module to work with the 1DX or the MkIII yet... Come one, Metz, I'm waiting!


----------



## bycostello (Jan 19, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> but why not just use a TTL cable and hold the flash in proper orientation rather than carry a bulky and heavy bracket? Or just bounce?



+1


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> but why not just use a TTL cable and hold the flash in proper orientation rather than carry a bulky and heavy bracket?



Well, I have only two hands. Maybe you have more, in which case that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah. I tried that. I can't can't properly support my 5D3 & 24-70II unless I eat some spinach. Popeye to the younger members which you may never heard of anyway ;D.


----------



## DBCdp (Jan 19, 2013)

I also use the ring flash from Really Right Stuff, have for years and love em. Very quick to adjust between portrait and landscape and not rediculously heavy. Very well made and strong enough to carry the camera by.

I have 2 of em, 4 years old or so and they pretty much look and work like the day I first got em. Great product.

They're also capable of carry double flash assemblies for macro work.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2013)

DBCdp said:


> They're also capable of carry double flash assemblies for macro work.



True...although for macro flash, I actually prefer the extra flexibility of the Wimberley F-2.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2013)

About 6 years I bought a flash bracket ... back then I had gone crazy buying a lot of accessories, thinking they will improve my photography (with very little knowledge about DSLR photography & lighting technique) ... I used that bracket only once in the last 6 years and I gave up ... not because of its capabilities but my unwillingness to carry that heavy metal ... so it has been sitting in my cupboard collecting dust and every time I open the cupboard it stares at me ... I think it thinks I am an idiot :-[ ... but after having read all of your posts here my desire to use the flash bracket has grown ... I am the unofficial official photographer from our company for the Offshore Middle East Conference from Monday - Wednesday, so I will use the flash bracket at least for a day.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 27, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> About 6 years I bought a flash bracket ... back then I had gone crazy buying a lot of accessories, thinking they will improve my photography (with very little knowledge about DSLR photography & lighting technique) ... I used that bracket only once in the last 6 years and I gave up ... not because of its capabilities but my unwillingness to carry that heavy metal ... so it has been sitting in my cupboard collecting dust and every time I open the cupboard it stares at me ... I think it thinks I am an idiot :-[ ... but after having read all of your posts here my desire to use the flash bracket has grown ... I am the unofficial official photographer from our company for the Offshore Middle East Conference from Monday - Wednesday, so I will use the flash bracket at least for a day.


OK, so I've pulled out the dusty flash bracket, cleaned it up and took it to the conference/exhibition ... but did not use it "for a day" ... used it for less than 30 minutes ... felt kind of stupid, coz even professional photogrpahers were giving me the _"dude, are you serious" look_ as if I'm from another planet ... so I went back to using my Rogue Flash bender with the 600-EX-RT mounted on the camera :-[ ... and the professional photographers gave me the look of "_that's better you crazy punk_" ;D


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 27, 2013)

First off I don't really care what other pros are doing. I have see pros use a Gary Fong Lightspehere outdoors in the daytime. I guess the are trying to light the surrounding areas and planes flying overhear too.

The bracket gives me one advantage. I can use the auto zoom. Very handy when shooting events when people are moving like fashion shows. I spend far less time playing with the FEC. 

I'm not a big supporter of on camera flash diffusers however bounce card ones like the rogue and demb flip it are good products if you want to use them. Too many out there claiming to have overcome the simple physics of light. I have seen the term super diffuser ;D. Light travels in strait lines. Soft vs hard light is dependent on size and distance of the light source to the subject. There is no other secret or magic bullet out there. 

I roll with this. I spent a lot of money and wasted time trying to find the latest and greatest diffuser. The best thing I ever did was take a lighting course. 

http://russellspixelpix.blogspot.ca/2008/11/flash-diffusers-no-need-to-spend-big.html

A question. If those pros were standing beside me at this show with their rogues and I had my bracket would they have produced far more superior images than than me?


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 27, 2013)

Just to summarize it is an each to his won world. Whatever works for you for you or others.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 27, 2013)

Fyi: I recently bought the Demb flash bracket and can recomend it, esp. for the price - it's small and sturdy at the same time, it's nice for changing from landscape to portrait and I can even move the flash a bit forward for better macro flash with the 100L. Sure other brackets are more sturdy, but much more bulky and esp. much more expensive.

http://www.dembflashproducts.com/bracket/instructions/

A quick alternative to the bracket is the Demb flip it, if mounted sideways it can also be turned from landscape to portrait, but since it's a bounce card flash the auto-zoom of the flash is not working.

http://www.dembflashproducts.com/flipit/instructions/

And no: I didn't get a free flip it to write this , in fact I took the pain to order this stuff from the US of A because there's no German or European distributor (yet).


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 27, 2013)

Actually even though I said I would never purchase a on flash diffuser again I did pick up the Demb big flip it about a month ago. Only reason is weight. 11.4 ounces is not much but as the day gets longer you start to feel it and I'm not getting any younger. I have not tried it live yet and for shorter time periods I will still use my bracket depending on the situation. Still more efficient use of light.


----------



## bratkinson (Jan 31, 2013)

As a NOOB to flash photography, I first tried an ALZO flash bracket with my gripped 60D and 580 EX II. First (and only time) I used it, I thought it was a bit 'clutzy' to switch from landscape to portrait, but it worked satisfactorily. It was also heavier than I liked, and mounting it with the 'post' to my right when shooting, it required the optional shutter release button. My problem was when I wanted to shoot without the bracket. Difficult to remove mounting clamp from camera as well as to re-install it and mount to the bracket for additional shooting.

So, I found an older, used RRS 'wedding bracket' on ebay. The ALZO hasn't been touched since. The RRS is one-button, 1 second, to switch from landscape to portrait or back. And although I haven't found a use for it, it can also raise the flash perhaps 8" higher than the 'normal' above the lens position.


----------



## brad goda (Feb 11, 2013)

If you notice the benefit of the flash bracket YES employ it.
it IS a burden but it does position the flash over the camera in vertical position.
whats great about using a flash bracket is you dont always have to use it in its "CORRECT"
position...
in opposed position to its intended camera orientation it will give you side light and half way deployed it will give you a higher position (on some tilting brackets) that will give you a diff angle on light.

some suggested the off camera cable and yes thats great and fun use of flash... very flexible and creative. add screw in strap to bottom of TTL cable on flash end... secures you from dropping flash during drunken dance floor shots... ooops..


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 11, 2013)

brad goda said:


> in opposed position to its intended camera orientation it will give you side light and half way deployed it will give you a higher position (on some tilting brackets) that will give you a diff angle on light.



+1 - I just did a test series with the sto-fen & demb diffusers with and without bracket and have to say using the bracket at 45 degree angle or even forward for macro is the best feature. For simply using the flash in portrait position the demb flip-it is sufficient most of the time since it's mounted sideways on the flash.


----------



## markphoto (Feb 11, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> Let us know what you think when you get it.



The Wedding Pro Flash Bracket worked out great. Glad I purchased it. One very nice feature is that it folds up flat and is easily stored in your camera bag. 

http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=WPF-QR&type=4&eq=&desc=WPF-QR%3a-Flash-Bracket-with-fixed-mount


----------



## RayValdez360 (Mar 12, 2013)

I got some 380 custom brackets thing. I think it is the best bracket ever for anything.


----------

